# Plans - Camgine!  (a.k.a. Spherical Bearing Engine)



## vederstein (Jul 7, 2019)

As promised, here's the plans for Camgine!

(I created a new thread to eliminate the earlier design work and discussion).

Attached is the 3D CAD model (in STEP format) and a PDF drawing set.


----------



## vederstein (Jul 14, 2019)

Attached is the updates summarized parts list.  I added surface area and amperage settings for the aluminum parts for the anodizing step of this project.


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jul 16, 2019)

Outstanding drawings & documentation Ved!
 & as I mentioned before, a very cool engine.

 Really nice work,

 John


----------

